# April 26th Photoshop --Check-in!!!!!!!!!!



## DRB1313 (Apr 17, 2009)

We are 9 days away and I am no where even close to ready
If nothing else, I can wing it!!

Who's still coming???


----------



## Jranger (Apr 17, 2009)

Wings are guuuuud....


----------



## DRB1313 (Apr 17, 2009)

I like peanut-butter, can you swim?


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Apr 17, 2009)

I am in and will be bringing my computer and some cupcakes and drinks...


----------



## Mel (Apr 17, 2009)

Man, I totally forgot about sending you some pics.  Probably because I picked out about a gazillion.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Apr 17, 2009)

Speaking of pics...I got a few we can work with as well.  Do you need another or two???


----------



## 57bronco (Apr 17, 2009)

I'll be there.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Apr 17, 2009)

you got me bro !!!  i will bring my puter and lots of pics that are substandard !!!


----------



## Smokey (Apr 17, 2009)

FERAL ONE said:


> you got me bro !!!  i will bring my puter and lots of pics that are substandard !!!



Can't make it to a cowboy shoot but you have troubles getting here  We serve food at the shoots as well.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Apr 17, 2009)

Smokey said:


> Can't make it to a cowboy shoot but you have troubles getting here  We serve food at the shoots as well.




i figure this is one chance to see the whole crowd. it is costin' me 12 hours of overtime to do it though !!!   i figure i need all the help i can get no matter what it costs !!!


----------



## DRB1313 (Apr 17, 2009)

Alrighty then!


----------



## Hoss (Apr 18, 2009)

Still planning on being there and the weather is warm enough to get Mrs. Hoss out too.  She's looking forward to it since she says I can't teach her anything.  I claim it just she too used to not paying attention to me.

Hoss


----------



## mlbfish (Apr 18, 2009)

We are still planning on it also. Will bring cheese ball and crackers.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 18, 2009)

We can't make it to this one. We are in the middle of some home improvements that need to be finished next weekend.


----------



## MURFF (Apr 18, 2009)

We can still make it.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 18, 2009)

Table for two please.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Apr 19, 2009)

Gonna need the addy and a time to be there by...

Anyone needing a trial copy of PSE7, let me know via PM...


----------



## wolfess (Apr 19, 2009)

Count me and my better half in. We can't wait to meet everyone.


----------



## Smokey (Apr 20, 2009)

Can sam the 114 Pound Labradork come


----------



## wolfess (Apr 20, 2009)

Send him, He can be the model, We can see He's not camera shy and I'm sure he would be well fed.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Apr 20, 2009)

With all the equipment that's gonna be there we might better have a guard dog.


----------



## Mel (Apr 20, 2009)

I don't think I can make it.  We're behind schedule on pulling the engine out of my truck, so I gotta work on it all weekend.


----------

